# Solved: Where can I download or buy DOS 6.22?



## FarRed (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm trying to learn DOS at home. Anyone know where I can buy or download it? Microsoft was no help; all I can find at their site is a "Step up" patch to go from DOS whatever to 6.22.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

MS-DOS is not available as a free download. It's still a licensed operating system. Free DOS offers a DOS-like environment.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

If you must have MS-DOS, Ebay is probably your best bet. Just be sure you are getting the disks and not just the manual, and that it is not an Upgrade version, which would require a previous DOS version to install.

Be sure to look for DOS 6.0 as well, the step up file you can download from Microsoft will upgrade 6.x to 6.22.

HTH

Jerry


----------



## FarRed (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks. I took a look on ebay, and yes, it's hard to tell if they're sellng the full version or an upgrade. Thanks for the tip about Step up; I wasn't sure how how far back it would "step up".


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

You're Welcome!

Another tip, if you have a prior version of MS-DOS you can use the 6.22 Upgrade, but would first have to install the older version of DOS.

The readme.now file is not clear on how far back the Upgrade version will go, just says older version, so it may even work for DOS 1.0-5.0.

Good Luck!

Jerry


----------

